# BFI HD MK3 and Rado VR6 Motor Mounts



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

We offer a complete line of performance motor mounts for all Mk3 and Corrado SLC. Our line of Full Poly mounts is unlike any other poly options available. They are machined from extruded stock, not gravity cast. This results in both a more uniform product as well as a more durable one.

Be aware that the different motors will react differently to the stages. The ABA both weighs less and is positioned differently than the VR6. In general, the ABA will experience more vibration than the VR6 with the same mounts. 

The hardware provided is grade 10.9 which is much stronger than the stock bolts, those of which are prone to breakage due to age and especially with harder mounts.

All mounts are available as kits or individual pieces. If ordering a single mount or piece, please specify front, rear, or upper to make sure you get the correct hardware.


*BFI Stealth Series Motor Mount Complete Kit* 










These mounts are specifically engineered to fall in between new factory mounts and our popular .5 Mounts. Shore hardness is 50A - For comparison, the OEM mounts are around 40-45A in holey hardness. These are constructed from extruded stock polyurethane and are NOT made from rubber like the factory pieces. 
This will ensure an extremely long product life that will not break down like rubber, while still giving added performance with factory-like comfort preserved. Included in the complete kit is a G60 solid rubber transmission mount. Stealth Mounts are Ideal for those that want improved upgrade mounts for performance without sacrificing interior vibration levels on both VR6 and 4-cylinder models.
Complete kit w/trans (5pcs w/hardware) 


*BFI Stage .5 Polyurethane Motor Mount Complete Kit*










These are poly, 60A in shore hardness. They are softer than both our Stage I poly(85A) and Stage II Delrin mounts . These mounts are still a huge upgrade over the stock swiss-cheese rubber mounts. 
We developed these mounts for those wanting an upgrade in both performance and durability over the OEM parts, yet were still very concerned with daily comfort. For comparison, the OEM mounts are around 40-45A hardness. These mounts will provide an almost factory level of comfort in VR6 cars while offering both an increase in performance and greatly increased level of durability. Vibration is more evident in 4-cylinder models.
Complete Kit w/trans (5pcs w/hardware) 


*BFI Stage 1 Polyurethane Motor Mount Complete Kit*










These are poly, 85A in shore hardness. For comparison, the OEM mounts are around 40-45A hardness. BFI Stage 1’s are a huge upgrade over the stock swiss-cheese rubber mounts. Stage I is intended for a higher level of performance, over our Stage .5 and Stealth. 
They still offer reasonable ride quality, with some increased vibration over OEM in VR6 cars. Vibration is far more evident in 4-cylinder models.
Complete Kit w/trans (5pcs w/hardware) 


*BFI Stage 2 Delrin Complete Motor Mount Kit*










These are Delrin, and fall in between poly and solid metal as far as stiffness goes. Delrin, like some poly versions, requires some break in time. It will take 150-250 miles for them to soften to their effective hardness. They also require some heat in them to soften up. And on colder days they may have more vibration at start up until driven on for a few miles. They are also self-lubricating so it will never squeak. 
The Stage 2 mounts are designed for pure performance, at the expense of ride comfort. They will hold the motor and transmission very securely and help get all the power to the ground. If you drag race or are after total performance, then the Stage II is for you. If you are concerned about vibration, then perhaps you may want to go with a less rigid mount from BFI.
Complete kit w/trans (5pcs w/hardware)


Please post, IM, or email us at: [email protected] with any Technical Questions


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: BFI HD MK3 and Rado VR6 Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

is the front and read different height on stage1 kit?
I bought that + tranny mount and my motor sits crooked, is it ok to cut the rear one a little bit? How much should I take out?
Thank you


----------



## schippa2 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: BFI HD MK3 and Rado VR6 Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

I got the Stage 1s all around, and I like them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's not a huge difference because my mounts weren't bad to begin with, but it's definitely tightened up a bit, and shifting into 3rd, 4th, and 5th has actually improved noticeably







which made it completely worth it for me. Clutch engagement seems more consistent somehow too.
In case anyone wants to know about the vibrations, they really do need a few weeks to settle down, and it can be very harsh at first. After a week it's the most noticeable right off the line and around 2600 rpm for me. Engine's a little louder too. I'm already used to it.


----------



## zander (Jun 26, 2006)

Will these mounts work with a MKII swapped VR?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (zander)*

These are designed specifically for MKIII, Corrado VR6 applications. We have seen them used in MK2 VR6 but that would be at your discretion.


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (zander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zander* »_Will these mounts work with a MKII swapped VR?

they worked for me, but like i said the motor sits crooked. it seems like the rear motor mount need cutting down. I'm trying to find out how much to cut them though so i don't have to pull the motor 10 times...
I used mk3 subframe and rad support. Another option would be to try corrado subframe, supposedly makes the rear of the motor sit lower


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (BiSiE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiSiE* »_they worked for me, but like i said the motor sits crooked. it seems like the rear motor mount need cutting down. I'm trying to find out how much to cut them though so i don't have to pull the motor 10 times...
I used mk3 subframe and rad support. Another option would be to try corrado subframe, supposedly makes the rear of the motor sit lower

roughly 1/4 inch makes it slightly canted still, but clears the hood nicely.


----------



## SpaceHamster (Jul 26, 2004)

Just to ensure, will these fit a 1996 Vr6 Passat?
Thinking about getting these, I have heard they work wonders.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (SpaceHamster)*

The mounts themselves will work, although the hardware kit is intended for MKIII, Corrado VR6 only.


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tire_Marx* »_roughly 1/4 inch makes it slightly canted still, but clears the hood nicely.

is it safe to keep cutting it until the motor is leveled? any complications from this?


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (BiSiE)*

which stage would be comparable to the vf engineering mounts....(2?) i have vf front and rear and am in need of a trans mount... thinking about one of these instead of vf's....
also...do you sell the trans mounts separately? pricing?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (mk3_vdub)*

The transmission mounts are all listed seperately on our website HERE 
The Stage 1 would be the most comparable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (BiSiE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiSiE* »_is it safe to keep cutting it until the motor is leveled? any complications from this?

no clue. i removed 1/4 inch, and then called it a day


----------



## MarkGolf (Nov 11, 2002)

HI,
I've got a 3.0 s/c Golf 3.. Its already got an uprated front mount but brand new OE rear and gearbox mount..
I want to keep the new rear mount but want one of these gearbox mounts.. What one is recommended, I do not want excessive vibration but want it to perform better than OE?
So how much for plug and play gearbox mount and shipping to U.K?
Thanks


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (MarkGolf)*

We do not ship outside of North America unfortunately. JustMatz is about to begin distributing our products in the UK but we are still working on the details.


----------



## ATL_VR6 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Will you sell custom height mounts? I'll probably have to get custom made bolts, etc. 

A 1/2 inch more height on the motor means a 1/2 inch lower I can sit my ride








-Kyle


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (ATL_VR6)*

sent you an im http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

ive had the stage 2 setup for way over a year it seems. ( i truly can not remember).
good stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AmerBrakic (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (black forest ind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_The mounts themselves will work, although the hardware kit is intended for MKIII, Corrado VR6 only.

Corrado only? Not for a Golf?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (AmerBrakic)*

MKIII is a golf, jetta, or cabrio


----------



## AmerBrakic (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (black forest ind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_MKIII is a golf, jetta, or cabrio

oh..







lol.. haha ok yeah i guess i didn't know that


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

just to confirm, vr6 mk2 jetta, with mk3 subframe(s), all stage 1 mounts (including transmission).
to level the motor, we had to cut 1/4 inch from the rear engine mount.
can't comment on drivability/vibration yet - still in the shop...


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (BiSiE)*

Bought complete stage 2 in january of 2006....its now december of 2006 and over 15000kms on them including track days
NO PROBLEMS WITH MOTOR HEIGHT OR ANYTHING BREAKING
best mod i've ever done to the car period. motor isnt crooked and the car feels rediculously solid


----------



## 7797 (Jun 12, 2002)

Stage 1 just ordered!


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (WannabeVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WannabeVWguy* »_Bought complete stage 2 in january of 2006....its now december of 2006 and over 15000kms on them including track days
NO PROBLEMS WITH MOTOR HEIGHT OR ANYTHING BREAKING
best mod i've ever done to the car period. motor isnt crooked and the car feels rediculously solid

vibration?


----------



## rushtillyoudie (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: BFI HD MK3 and Rado VR6 Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

how much is for front engine mount and trans mount for gti vr6?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI HD MK3 and Rado VR6 Motor Mounts (rushtillyoudie)*

Prices are in the first post, and on the website


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: BFI HD MK3 and Rado VR6 Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

Ok I finally got to drive mine (Mk2-Vr6) with full stage1 set (including tranny) It feels amazing! and I have to say Vibration is minimal.


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (BiSiE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiSiE* »_vibration?

ive been in WannabeVWguys car and its not that bad, i just installed the comeplete Delrin kit as well and i just had the car idling and revving while sitting and although there is slight vibration, the engine doesnt move PERIOD ... these are VWs not high end luxury cars so i dont mind a bit of vibrations, but its hardly enough to ripple liquid in a cup in your cupholder.


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

IM Sent for Trans Mount Stage2


----------



## DertiJerzi (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Can anyone confirm or deny that the st1 or st2's will raise the height of the motor up slightly, and give more ground clearance ?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (DertiJerzi)*

If your stock mounts are old and have collapsed with new mounts, ours or others, the motor will sit higher than it did but the same as it would with new OEM mounts


----------



## vee arr six (Nov 30, 2004)

I have stage 1's all the way around including the tranny mount. I would recomend replacing all the mounts at once because the stage 1's were too much for the 'heavy duty' rado mount causing it pop. Also, after the mounts were installed i noticed my motor sitting slightly higher than before, it actually would hit the underside of my hood when i would start to slam gears causing it to dent. After i installed the stage 1 tranny mount about 3 weeks ago i noticed that my tranny sounded like it was whinning, but apparently thats normal if you put a solid tranny mount on a VR. I love the way my VR drives now, it feels very solid, and as my friends say 'feels like a go-cart' cause of the mild vibration.


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

so a few nights ago, the girl said "i like the vibrations!"

thats in a stage one. and yes, it was vibrating pretty good. but then again, it was almost -40


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

How do the stage 1 vibrate compared the the vf mounts?
I am currently on the turn2 front mount which needs to make way for a complete set.
The only problem I can see now is that you don't ship outside NA. Any chances for this to change anytime soon?


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (vee arr six)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee arr six* »_I have stage 1's all the way around including the tranny mount. I would recomend replacing all the mounts at once because the stage 1's were too much for the 'heavy duty' rado mount causing it pop. Also, after the mounts were installed i noticed my motor sitting slightly higher than before, it actually would hit the underside of my hood when i would start to slam gears causing it to dent. After i installed the stage 1 tranny mount about 3 weeks ago i noticed that my tranny sounded like it was whinning, but apparently thats normal if you put a solid tranny mount on a VR. I love the way my VR drives now, it feels very solid, and as my friends say 'feels like a go-cart' cause of the mild vibration.

x2
just drove mine for like 4 hours. (stage1 all around+tranny) feels awesome. not too much vibration, theres a verycool hard engagement of the starter, i can feel it with my with my butt. nice quick response and gear banging gives me whilash.


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: (BiSiE)*

Does anyone have a clear answer on how the stage 1 vibrates compared to the vf mounts?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

VF's are a complete redesign and replacement mount, our are inserts designed to work in the same manner as the stock mounts and using the same brackets.
As far as firmness our Stage.5 & 1 are softer than the VF. Our Stage 2 is harder


_Modified by black forest ind at 3:36 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## rolls98whitevr (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: BFI HD MK3 and Rado VR6 Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

I DON'T KNOW BUT THOSE MOUNTS LOOK PRETTY GYPSIE


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: BFI HD MK3 and Rado VR6 Motor Mounts (rolls98whitevr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rolls98whitevr* »_ I DON'T KNOW BUT THOSE MOUNTS LOOK PRETTY GYPSIE









I DONT KNOW BUT MY CAPS LOCK WORKS. also, these mount are fantastic, especially for the price


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: BFI HD MK3 and Rado VR6 Motor Mounts (Tire_Marx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tire_Marx* »_
I DONT KNOW BUT MY CAPS LOCK WORKS. also, these mount are fantastic, especially for the price

HA! 
Roller's probably drunk and couldn't find the caps lock...


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: BFI HD MK3 and Rado VR6 Motor Mounts ([email protected])*

just installed stage 2, well just droe it for the first time, yes vibration, the front windows are rattling a bit but its a 16 year old car so its expected.... started loosing traction in 2nd and shifting seems alot firmer. great product!


----------



## steve a (Apr 23, 2002)

Any idea on time scale when they r gonna be on sale here in the UK?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (steve a)*

Working on it


----------



## steve a (Apr 23, 2002)

Uk?????


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (steve a)*

Justmatz in the UK will be carrying these mounts very soon. Contact them with your interests. http://www.justmatz.co,uk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

Are you guys having a sale on the Stage 2 Tranny mounts?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (vwisthebest)*

Nor currently no...


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (black forest ind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_Nor currently no...
Do u currently have any in stock? When I ordered my Stage2 Complete Kitseveral months back u guys were out of the Poly tranny mounts.
You didn't post a price for just the Stage2 tranny.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (vwisthebest)*

Yes all mounts are in stock, and all prices can be found on the website


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Are you still selling the subframe mounts? I didn't see them on the website.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (capthowdy_1968)*

Are you asking about the Powerflex units, 2 on each end?
If so not at this time, dealing the English is complicated....at best


----------



## lowginstr (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (black forest ind)*








for awesome motor mounts


----------



## otisranson (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

I got the .5 stage for my B4 Passat, very happy! Already have about 500 miles on them.


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

i bought the stage .5's for my vr. they were way too soft. so i bought a delrin front mount. car feels great.


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Just ordered .fives, cant wait to put them on.


----------



## wagsGTI (Sep 17, 2006)

I heard that the vibrations caused some bolts to loosen up in various places even with the .5's, is this true


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (wagsGTI)*

other then my head







no problems so far


----------



## wagsGTI (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

i really want a new set of mounts but im not sure which ones to get the stage 1's or .5's?? i will be commuting back and forth to college come fall(about 40 miles one way trip) my engine shifts way too much for my liking!!! which ones should i go with. i use to skateboard and i know the difference between 60A and 85A which seems pretty hard. I can stand the vibrations just not may car shaking apart on me. its the VR6 OBDII with exhaust and intake. what do you suggest???


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (wagsGTI)*

If you are at all concerned about vibrations we recommend the Stage .5


----------



## wagsGTI (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

is the .5's still a substantional amount of engine movement??? Ive heard that the satge ones dont really vibrate too bad. this car has got to last me through college so i really dont want to mess anything up i just can stand barely letting of the gas and then barely pushing down on it, having my engine slam back and forth. and when i step on the gas i dont want any hesitation from engine movement. 
Anyone have any feedback on the stage 1's
maybe would i be better off mixing and matching the .5's and stage ones???
i appreciate the info so far!!!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (wagsGTI)*

The .5's are a definite improvement over stock. Neither mount will "mess anything up" you will just experience more vibration with the Stage 1.


----------



## wagsGTI (Sep 17, 2006)

how much horsepower will these mounts add?
Just kiddin but thanks for all the help and i think im gonna go with the stage1's. ive heard great things thus far about them. thanks


----------



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

How does the hardness compare to these? 
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...d=816
the WRD's don't have info on shore hardness.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (28)*

Our Stage.5 are softer, and the Stage1 is harder


----------



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

great info and customer service


----------



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

I just ordered the stage 2 kit. I'm ready to feel the motor in the drivers seat. I'll post my feedback here.


----------



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

got the stage 2's installed. nice product, not as harsh as I expected. Really nice high rpm shift improvement


----------



## Gabe. (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

so did you get those tranny brackets in stock yet?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (Royale10)*

Yes transmission mounts are now available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevwithoutacorrado (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

I've put several 1000 miles on my .5 and still like them. They soften a little after about a week. At first there was a little vibration, and the front lower bolt backed out. USE LOCKTITE!
now they feel like the stock ones SHOULD have, but the motor does not move much at all. very nice for close to stock power.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: BFI HD MK3 and Rado VR6 Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

I'm still contemplating ordering these over another set. Where are you guys located? When I checked the full shipped price to NY on your sit, it added in tax.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: BFI HD MK3 and Rado VR6 Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_we are located in Cary, NC http://www.blackforestindustries.com 

Ok....so why is there tax being charged to NY?
Thx!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI HD MK3 and Rado VR6 Motor Mounts (GS Audio)*

The website doesnt add tax to non NC orders, only shipping


----------



## ballistic_vr6 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: BFI HD MK3 and Rado VR6 Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

when will you guys have stage 1 kit in stock? I was told that you are on back order. and ecodes?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI HD MK3 and Rado VR6 Motor Mounts (ballistic_vr6)*

The Stage1 kits are in stock and have been, the Stage1 trans mounts are out of stock till next week due to being out of the brackets to assemble them.


----------



## gryz070 (Feb 13, 2005)

both the Stage .5 and Stage 1 kits are out of stock, when can I order one of them?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (gryz070)*

All mounts are now back in stock


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: BFI HD MK3 and Rado VR6 Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (Royale10)*

Just ordered. Thanks


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

i now have half stage 2 and half stage .5 and it is perfect.
the front upper and lower are stage 2, the passenger upper and lower are stage .5, the trans mount is the G60 unit BFI sells.
my car is VRT and around 280 wheel HP. no engine movement and perfectly comfy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JesterVr6 Too! (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

I have the complete Stage I installed, and I cant believe how quiet it is. The only vibrations I noticed we're an increase on my steering wheel, and the dash a *tad*. BFI's mounts are awesome, thanks again guys. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (JesterVr6 Too!)*

stg 2 all around love them and enjoy the vibration from start up and the idle feeling from the 262s just a little lumpy


----------



## SteveOoooo (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (black forest ind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I tried to order a few days ago, web site said out of stock!?


----------



## mkstew (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

ordered mine yesterday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

my buddy bought the stage 1s for his mk2 vr. Excellent customer service, guy knew his **** and directed him to the right mounts for his future goals. 
Stage 1s have no noticeable difference over stock in terms of vibration and the motor doesnt move a c-hair


----------



## VR-Slow (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

I've got the Stg 1 mounts in my Cabby. Awesome feel and engine response. Glad I upgraded http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joecrouton (Jun 21, 2007)

Interested in picking up a full set of these...wondering what the install is like, especially the tranny mount...can it be done with merely 1 floor jack?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (joecrouton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joecrouton* »_Interested in picking up a full set of these...wondering what the install is like, especially the tranny mount...can it be done with merely 1 floor jack? 
 
Never work under a vehicle supported only by a jack.


----------



## 98_VR6 (Nov 14, 2007)

Can the stage 1 kit be installed on my own, or do you recommend a mechanic to install them?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (98_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98_VR6* »_Can the stage 1 kit be installed on my own, or do you recommend a mechanic to install them?

That would directly depend on your mechanical skill level.


----------



## 98_VR6 (Nov 14, 2007)

Whats all involved? Iv done little things like change oil, installed new lowering suspension, and changed a few starters.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (98_VR6)*

There are isntruction on the website under the kit listings


----------



## redmk2gti (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

just ordered a pair of .5 complete set for my vr6, cant wait to get them!!! I was hesitant over the .5 and stage 1's but we'll see...


----------



## nOOb (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for wicked product, mine arrived 2 weeks ago and now that i have the engine out i am replacing them. holy crap are the stock ones horrible. i can literally squeeze them in my hand.


----------



## hogis (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

How about shipping to Europe? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (hogis)*

Sent you a IM with a couple options http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wagsGTI (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

when do you expect to get the stage one transmission mounts in??????


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (wagsGTI)*

Now In Stock!!!


_Modified by black forest ind at 11:18 AM 1-15-2008_


----------



## Thatwaslowboost2 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

just ordered .5 for my VRT i'll let everyone know what I think. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Thatwaslowboost2 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

and fast shipping to boot.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Thanks BFI for your race mounts. I got your stage II full out racemounts(not sure what stage they were). They really work well. Thanks.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_Thanks BFI for your race mounts. I got your stage II full out racemounts(not sure what stage they were). They really work well. Thanks.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*


----------



## roldan_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

I just got in the mail the stage I kit and it comes with 4 half inch bolts , 3 1.5 inch. and a 2 inch bolt... is that all the hardware needed? and a couple of washers


_Modified by roldan_86 at 1:35 PM 2-29-2008_


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (roldan_86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roldan_86* »_I just got in the mail the stage I kit and it comes with 4 half inch bolts , 3 1.5 inch. and a 2 inch bolt... is that all the hardware needed? and a couple of washers

_Modified by roldan_86 at 1:31 PM 2-29-2008_

Yes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

I just installed the Stage I on my VRT I like them. cool vibrations right off idle. really tightens up the front end. Good product.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_I just installed the Stage I on my VRT I like them. cool vibrations right off idle. really tightens up the front end. Good product.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ATL_VR6 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Good thing the VR6 front cross-member is virtually identical to the 2.0 cross-member. Have the stage 2s all around, and ripped the front cross-member to shreds.. Went to the junkyard, got a 2.0 cross member for 10 bucks, and swapped it in, in less than 30 minutes..
To BFIs defense, I was abusing my vehicle thoroughly.








-Kyle


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

I have the .5 kit on my 96 GLX. I love them. A little vibration when it's cold, but it's worth the responsiveness while driving.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (keychain12)*

I have BFI's race motor mounts and they've settled in but they still have an amazing feeling when it comes to driver to road connection. For those who don't like to feel every little bump I would get the .5's but for those of us who want to literally feel like our feet are connected to the front 2 tires the race mounts are for us. I've noticed now when turning I have much more confidence if I want to make sharper turns b/c of how connected I feel with the steering and tires. I know that might not make sense but that's one of the things I've noticed besides the outright ride feel of my BFI's. Great product and I am very happy I went with the full race mounts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_ Great product and I am very happy I went with the full race mounts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blaster200 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Does the stage 1 complete set for $195 come with a tranny mount? I will definitely be getting some of these soon, my engine feels like it's gonna pop out of my hood







. Just not sure if I want the stage 1 or 2.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (blaster200)*

All of our complete kits include the Front, Rear, Transmission mounts, and all necessary hardware http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Stage 1 Complete set w/trans(5pcs w/hardware) *$195*  BUY HERE


----------



## cryptonie06614 (May 2, 2006)

im calling you guys and its going straght to your voicemail.seand my .5 out i need them by saturday and can you also shoot me that e-mail about thoes headlights?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (cryptonie06614)*

There has been some maintenance on our phone system @ the shop over the past couple of days and we do apologize if you could not get through. Please do not fret as we are back up and running and answering calls and emails in the Order they are received. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
*cryptonie06614*, as for your Order, Please Email us or try calling us again, and one of our Reps will be happy to help you.


----------



## cryptonie06614 (May 2, 2006)

in the .5 kit what are the smaller yellow pices for?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (cryptonie06614)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cryptonie06614* »_in the .5 kit what are the smaller yellow pices for?

Please be More specific. The small "yellow" pieces are not just included in .5 mount kits. All of our complete kits include both upper and lower mounts for each of the Front and Rear engine mount assemblies. I hope that helps you.


----------



## hitman32 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

im. sent


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

I got the .5 installed and they are awesome. They should have been stock on this car.


----------



## neonhor (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

any for the mk4?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (neonhor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neonhor* »_any for the mk4?









Can you please be more specific?
If it is motor mounts for your MkIV please see this Link to our BFI MkIV Engine Mounts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2881917


----------



## marine24 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

just called you guys today and you were very helpful with all my questions. just ordered the .5 for my 96 Passat, going to see if I can get them to work for me.


----------



## nisco (May 13, 2008)

where can i buy in europe?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (nisco)*

Our Euro Distributor is Vagworx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.vagworx.co.uk


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

how long would it take to get stage 1 to oregon


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_how long would it take to get stage 1 to oregon

4 - 5 business days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blaster200 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Just recieved my stage 1 mounts today for my VR Jetta. Hopefully will be putting them in tomorrow. I can't wait for my engine to stop jumping all over the place whenever I get on the gas or let off


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

got my stage 2's from momentum in BC
nice and stiff


----------



## blaster200 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

I put the stage 1's in my VR. Feels alot tighter, wish it had directions though.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (blaster200)*

There are instructions on our site:
http://blackforestindustries.c....jpeg


----------



## blaster200 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Hey I ordered stage 1 mounts from you for my 1996 VR Jetta. My problem is I can't seem to get the botl tight enough on the tranny mount. When I first installed the mounts it was okay for about a day, but now the engine is moving just like it was with the worn stock ones. I just don't get, it I have tightened the bolt as hard as I physically could and yet it doesn't seem tight enough becasue I still have a lot of engine movement.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (blaster200)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blaster200* »_Hey I ordered stage 1 mounts from you for my 1996 VR Jetta. My problem is I can't seem to get the botl tight enough on the tranny mount. When I first installed the mounts it was okay for about a day, but now the engine is moving just like it was with the worn stock ones. I just don't get, it I have tightened the bolt as hard as I physically could and yet it doesn't seem tight enough becasue I still have a lot of engine movement. 

If you believe that the Trans mount is the culprit, please remove it and inspect it. Otherwise it is speculation at best as to what the problem is.
Please let us know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

So tranny whine is normal with the full stage 1 kit?? Not that I care, just want to know I am not the only one


----------



## blaster200 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (GinsterMan98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GinsterMan98* »_So tranny whine is normal with the full stage 1 kit?? Not that I care, just want to know I am not the only one









You know what now that I come to think of it, I do notice a wine ever since I put my stage 1 mounts in. I really notice it when I am slowing down and downshifting. But I am having trouble with my tranny mount right now. It almost seems like it isn't tall enought which is giving me some play. I can feel it in my shifter nob when I get on the gas and let off


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (blaster200)*

i've had a whine from my vr with stage 1 mounts ever since i installed them. only in first gear when i'm not going very fast but it's there. i don't know 100% if it's the mounts or not, cause i changed the tranny fluid when i did the mounts.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

I am not saying the mounts caused it, only saying that I also notice a whine when I let of the gas around 40mph in fourth or third. Trans is healthy with no grinds and fresh oil. I still think its a good trade off a little noise for no sloppy motor mounts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wasn't talking smack on your product, its defiantly designed to a high standard and would recommend to anyone.







Just glad to hear I am not the only one experiencing this noise. Great product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GinsterMan98 at 5:48 PM 7-25-2008_


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (GinsterMan98)*

If the noise you all are hearing can be described as an audible vibration or resonance, then that would be normal with a Stage 1 or Stage 2 Mount kit. But if the noise is excessive and engine speed dependent, there may be a problem with the gear box itself.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Well you know how most people drive vr's, so the diff may not be that healthy. I didn't buy it new, so who knows how it was treated. 
Your product and instructions are flawless as advertised:beer:


----------



## blaster200 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (black forest ind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_
If you believe that the Trans mount is the culprit, please remove it and inspect it. Otherwise it is speculation at best as to what the problem is.
Please let us know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



black forest ind said:


> Im still having a problem, but I am going to pull my mounts out tommorow(hopefully) and inspect them.


----------



## blaster200 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Well I took out my tranny mount and it looked fine. I didn't look at the other mounts though. I was thinking maybe my subframe bushings are causing some play? Is this possible?


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

installed my stage I motor mounts on the mk2 vr. You can feel the difference. Now I need to replace the tranny mount too.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

People that complain about the Stg2 Delrin mounts being too stiff are sissies. Plans for Stg3 solids ever?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_People that complain about the Stg2 Delrin mounts being too stiff are sissies. Plans for Stg3 solids ever?









Sorry, no plans for a completely solid mount at this time


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Boo!


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Stage 2 delrins daily driven here







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (WannabeVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WannabeVWguy* »_Stage 2 delrins daily driven here







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ahem daily in the summer months...... try them in winter







i kid i kid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: BFI HD MK3 and Rado VR6 Motor Mounts (black forest ind)*

What kind of abuse are the delrin mounts designed to put up with? I've had mine in for about 5,000km and the tranny mount is busted for no apparent reason. The delrin is all loose and sloppy and spins/jiggles around like a $2 hooker. The bolt hole is still 100% functional and straight, any ideas?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI HD MK3 and Rado VR6 Motor Mounts (seL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seL* »_What kind of abuse are the delrin mounts designed to put up with? I've had mine in for about 5,000km and the tranny mount is busted for no apparent reason.

Delrin is a very strong and resilient material and what you describe is definitely not typical. Please Email us on that one.


----------



## S6Plus (Jun 3, 2002)

What are your curent options for European customers to obtain BFI motor mounts?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (S6Plus)*

Please Email us on that one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubgolf00 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (omllenado)*

yea for a 2 year old thread still getting bumped.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (veedubgolf00)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif has been an ongoing feedback and questions thread for 2 years, that is correct


----------



## veedubgolf00 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

i better bump this


----------



## IAN CAMPBELL (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Hey, I just got my motor mounts last week and I received this email TODAY. Any chance of discount????????


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (IAN CAMPBELL)*

sent you an im Ian http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (IAN CAMPBELL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IAN CAMPBELL* »_Hey, I just got my motor mounts last week and I received this email TODAY. Any chance of discount????????

Same here... ?
The .5s are quite nice though. Im feeling the vibrations but Im sure itll go away in a week or so.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (DeathKing)*

Sent you an im http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## apavlov (Dec 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I got a small issue with my stage 1 tranny mount. The "v" formed between the top and bottom poly part either wore out or was machined a bit loose from the start. So now I have a little bit of play in the mount. Does anyone else have this issue? I noticed when doing my clutch, and am also wondering if when there is a bolt in there the 2 parts are pushed together, closing the gap.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (apavlov)*

Please send us an email on that one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Installed another set of these for a customer today. Awesome results like always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Installed another set of these for a customer today. Awesome results like always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volcomvw (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

ive heard these mounts (vr6) will raise my motor. if this is true ide be interested in any any stage 1 before and after measurments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (volcomvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volcomvw* »_ive heard these mounts (vr6) will raise my motor. if this is true ide be interested in any any stage 1 before and after measurments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_If your stock mounts are old and have collapsed with new mounts, ours or others, the motor will sit higher than it did but the same as it would with new OEM mounts


----------



## smithgtivr (Jul 5, 2007)

i have the stage 1 mounts in my car, and i absolutely love them, almost wish i had gone for the delrins. . .but i do have a whine from the transmission side


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

I still haven't found a way to break the Stg2 rear and trans mounts yet.


----------



## ScooterMac01 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

Sign me up for a set on the 20th Mr. K!
.5's or 1's...us old guys like a bit of comfort...
And props to a great shop, Speedware is truly the best in Seattle Metro!
Cheers!
Scott


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (ScooterMac01)*

.5's in a VR will be a more comfortable ride...
Speedware is a top notch shop for sure!! Let us know if we can help them help you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dyeman01 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: BFI HD MK3 and Rado VR6 Motor Mounts (schippa2)*

just installed the stage 2 on my mark2 vr6 and it does not shake at all.....sickest mounts ever
but since I have the solid mounts it has pushed the crank pulley into the frame rail!! so I just orderd a gruven lightweight crank pulley

















_Modified by dyeman01 at 3:44 PM 3-24-2009_


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

look for a new option in our mount line-up verrry soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

are your stage 1 mounts harder or softer than the VF mounts?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (vdubxcrew)*

The Stage 1 mounts are harder (85a)


----------



## ScooterMac01 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

.5 Motor Mounts installed, thanks Speedware, and they are a bit 'granular' to the over all feel of the car. You can definitely feel the difference between stock and the .5's.
That said, there is a nice feel to the mounts, you do get a bit in cabin noise that sounds a bit like a growl, but they loosen up a bit when warmed up. 
So far so good, and I am waiting to see what they feel like after 2 weeks of break in time.
The car does feel more solid and there is a noticeable difference in that the car feeling more planted and less subject to the sloppy mounts making the car feel loose in a corner when you roll on throttle. Hopefully doing a track day in the next 4 weeks and will give my impressions from that.
Verdict: nice mount, great feel to the car, but there is a small increase in NVH in the .5's. Do I like them? Yes. Am I hoping they 'settle in' after a couple weeks and the weather warms up? Yes. 
I would like a bit less of the gravely feeling being transmitted through the steering, and into the interior.
I would buy another set with out question at this point... If they outlast the stock mounts after 2 seasons of 5+ track days a year, then an enthusiastic yes. 
Though they did take a long time to reach my shop, and I had to reschedule instalation based on shipping being a tad prolonged.
Cheers!
Scott



_Modified by ScooterMac01 at 1:25 AM 4-15-2009_


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (ScooterMac01)*

Scott... we think you will love the .5's after a little time with them but if not here is another option that we just released:









Brand new, just released from Black Forest are these stealthy updgrade options for your spiritedly driven daily vehicle. These mounts are specifically engineered to fall in between new factory mounts and our popular .5 Mounts. These are constructed from solid gravity cast polyurethane and NOT made from rubber like the factory pieces. This will ensure an extremely long product life that will not break down like rubber, while still giving added performance with factory-like comfort preserved. All necessary hardware is included!


----------



## 97vr6blu (May 7, 2008)

*Re: (black forest ind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_Scott... we think you will love the .5's after a little time with them but if not here is another option that we just released:









Brand new, just released from Black Forest are these stealthy updgrade options for your spiritedly driven daily vehicle. These mounts are specifically engineered to fall in between new factory mounts and our popular .5 Mounts. These are constructed from solid gravity cast polyurethane and NOT made from rubber like the factory pieces. This will ensure an extremely long product life that will not break down like rubber, while still giving added performance with factory-like comfort preserved. All necessary hardware is included!


What's the shore hardness on these? I may be doing a mount replacement for a friend & think these may be the ticket.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (97vr6blu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97vr6blu* »_

What's the shore hardness on these? I may be doing a mount replacement for a friend & think these may be the ticket.

50A Durometer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ScooterMac01 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

So far the .5's NVH is something I can live with. As the weather warms up the initial start up rumble goes away after about 30 seconds. At a stop, a throttle blip still has a bit of 'grainyness', but once under way it is almost negligible. Certain constant throttle RPM's do have a bit of extra feedback through the steering wheel and chassis.
BUT...
Handling characteristics and a more planted feel are definitely improved, and I like the way car drives and feels, as well as puts it's power down under WOT. It all just feels more of a piece now. Granted the stock mounts where all shot... 
So all that being said, it is an upgrade that I can live with happily, and the trade off is mostly minimal. The wife did ask if the car was supposed to feel 'that way' after they where installed, but that was the only comment she made. I think she is resigned to my cay care not being the 'plush' one of the home fleet...
All I got for now till upcoming track day at PIR or Pacific Raceways in May.








Cheers!
Scott


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (ScooterMac01)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thank you for the Feedback


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

these would fit a passat b3 vr6


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (cleanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cleanA3* »_these would fit a passat b3 vr6

These mounts are specifically machined for use in Corrado VR6's and all Mk3's.
Due to differences in hardware, we do not offer a Passat specific kit at this time.


----------



## euro_1.8t_gti (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Can someone please help me, right know i notice a little clunk as i shift from second into 3rd.. and also as i am in 1st gear at a stop and try to accelerate and i get a slight clunk as if a mount is giving or slight shift? now will this mounts solve my problem? will it make the motor solid and not shift allot ? 
thank you for the advise in advance. 
Arbi.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (euro_1.8t_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro_1.8t_gti* »_Can someone please help me, right know i notice a little clunk as i shift from second into 3rd.. and also as i am in 1st gear at a stop and try to accelerate and i get a slight clunk as if a mount is giving or slight shift? now will this mounts solve my problem? 

If your issue is in fact being caused by worn out motor mount s then yes, our BFI mounts will correct your issue. Worn out engine mounts are the cause of many odd noises, bumps, clunks, and the infamous wheel hop. 
BFI mounts are an excellent upgrade, whether you are experiencing these things or not http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euro_1.8t_gti (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

Thank you.. strange but the mounts i was told are a year old. umm?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (euro_1.8t_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro_1.8t_gti* »_Thank you.. strange but the mounts i was told are a year old. umm?

Even brand new stock mounts are sloppy. They were never designed with performance in mind


----------



## euro_1.8t_gti (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

How much for shipping to Toronto Canada for the stage 1 mounts ?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (euro_1.8t_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro_1.8t_gti* »_How much for shipping to Toronto Canada for the stage 1 mounts ? 

Please Email us for all Canadian orders / inquiries, Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ScooterMac01 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

So ran at Portland with the BMW club last weekend, and the mounts where great! 
Rock solid and really helped keep the nose on track without the usual engine slop.
City driving has really been great as the mounts have settled down and they feel just fine. A touch over stock NVH, but the general feel is OEM 99% of the time now.
http://vimeo.com/5398517 Vid of my 3rd session of the day.
Added a new H&R 28mm hollow 3 way rear sway bar that was a money addition too!
Cheers!
Scott


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (ScooterMac01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScooterMac01* »_So ran at Portland with the BMW club last weekend, and the mounts where great! 
Rock solid and really helped keep the nose on track without the usual engine slop.
City driving has really been great as the mounts have settled down and they feel just fine. A touch over stock NVH, but the general feel is OEM 99% of the time now.
Cheers!
Scott

Thanks so much for the feedback








We are very glad you are using them on the street and the track with equally great results! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DJSubZero (May 22, 2006)

Hi! 
I just got the BFI .5
They were awesome comparing to stock. My engine mush more smoother when i drop down a gear.
However those said that they are shaking ? What the hell, i feel not shake not bucking or something like that. They are just awesome.
I Think i need harder kit as well, i will probably sell them this year, and i will order the stage 1 or stage 2 kit.
Thanks you BFI
Quality product!!!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (DJSubZero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJSubZero* »_
Thanks you BFI
Quality product!!!

Thank You! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ScooterMac01 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

You have access to Limited Slip Diff's for an O2A transmission?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (ScooterMac01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScooterMac01* »_You have access to Limited Slip Diff's for an O2A transmission?

Yes, we do carry them Here: http://store.blackforestindust....html


----------



## ScooterMac01 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (black forest ind)*

With the bolt kit...makes this a great deal!


----------



## snipeboomyurded (Oct 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Just ordered my stage 1 set. Had them in my old vr, I have to have them in this one too.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (snipeboomyurded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snipeboomyurded* »_Just ordered my stage 1 set. Had them in my old vr, I have to have them in this one too. 

Glad to hear you came back for more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks!


----------



## mwm2 (Oct 8, 2008)

Bump for a really old thread! Haha
Gettin some .5's next check


----------



## cdub58 (Sep 26, 2006)

Put some stage 1s in my vr yesterday and put about 100 miles on them. The vibration is very minimal compared to the stock mounts that had 120k on them... Overall I am pleased with my new mounts!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

cdub58 said:


> Put some stage 1s in my vr yesterday and put about 100 miles on them. The vibration is very minimal compared to the stock mounts that had 120k on them... Overall I am pleased with my new mounts!


 :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

hey guys i grabbed a stage 0.5 set from you guys at h2o. I am wondering would you reccomend these for a 400whp VRT or should i go with the stage 1 kit. I dont really mind some vibration but i will def stay away from your Delrin versions. Let me know what you think 


edit i have yet to install them, the car is in shambles


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

optiks said:


> hey guys i grabbed a stage 0.5 set from you guys at h2o. I am wondering would you reccomend these for a 400whp VRT or should i go with the stage 1 kit. I dont really mind some vibration but i will def stay away from your Delrin versions. Let me know what you think
> 
> 
> edit i have yet to install them, the car is in shambles


 The Stage 1 might be a better choice for that application , however the .5 will hold up just fine, but will not keep the motor as planted. :vampire:


----------



## boowilson (Sep 30, 2010)

My boss has the green "Stage 1" mounts in his Mk3 VR6 Jetta. They're several years old and still feel great, nice and stiff, with a very purposeful feel when cranking the starter.

I wasn't sure which direction to go, so I settled for the yellow "Stage .5" set for my cushy, daily driven VR6 Corrado, and love them as well.

One man's humble opinion: If you want to maintain a quiet, cushy, stock ride-height vehicle, the yellow .5 kit is perfect. Mine is quiet as OEM, (talk radio listener here), but very tight and solid feeling. 
If you're slammed with a loud exhaust, definitely look into the green 1 kit. It's a bit louder, and vibrates a bit more, but all blends together in a loud vehicle with a stiff ride. Very good product.

That being said I have no experience with the white Stage 2 Delrin kit, but I will be getting the green Stage 1 kit for my lowered VR6 Mk3 Jetta.


----------



## mk1veedubb (Apr 6, 2007)

i just installed a set of stage 1's and my car is vibrating a LOT aroung 2500rpm. not sure if it is bc of the mounts or the clutch/flywheels i just put in. thinking maybe the flywheel isnt balanced or something i dont know. i torqued everything down the the correct ratings.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

mk1veedubb said:


> i just installed a set of stage 1's and my car is vibrating a LOT aroung 2500rpm. not sure if it is bc of the mounts or the clutch/flywheels i just put in. thinking maybe the flywheel isnt balanced or something i dont know. i torqued everything down the the correct ratings.


it'll take a couple hundred miles to break in :thumbup:


----------



## STR8_Dubbin17 (Feb 21, 2009)

are the bfi stage 1 better than the vf engineering stage 1 mounts?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

STR8_Dubbin17 said:


> are the bfi stage 1 better than the vf engineering stage 1 mounts?



I personally don't think so but i could be wrong


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

dubbinmk2 said:


> I personally don't think so but i could be wrong


 :thumbup:


----------



## Thurgood Jenkins (Jul 15, 2010)

i have the stage 1 (green) installed on my daily and i was expecting decent vibration but it is non existant after a few minutes of warming up:thumbup:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Thurgood Jenkins said:


> i have the stage 1 (green) installed on my daily and i was expecting decent vibration but it is non existant after a few minutes of warming up:thumbup:


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

eace:


----------



## 97Ginster (May 8, 2010)

Put the stage 1 kit in my vr yesterday. All I can say is damn  After putting some MT-90 in the tranny and putting the mounts in the car shifts like butter. Super solid. Clutch engagement feels alot more positive. Vibration is very minimal, way less than I expected. 1st gear threw me back in my seat alot harder than it ever did before :beer:


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Anybody have any tips on doing the transmission mount. I got the stage2 kit and done motor mounts but the trans mount looks like a peta! These stage 2's feel great overall though!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

12V_VR said:


> Anybody have any tips on doing the transmission mount. I got the stage2 kit and done motor mounts but the trans mount looks like a peta! These stage 2's feel great overall though!


If it's any help here's a link to our install directions. http://blackforestindustries.com/FSitems/instructions/mk3motormountinstructions.jpeg


----------



## DubmyRUCA (May 22, 2007)

This is how I removed the tranny mount, I removed the secondary bracket(the long one on top) first. Then the two13mm bolts that hold the mount in, the one 13mm bolt is accessible from the engine bay, the one closer to the fender can be accessed from underneath the car. After removing those two bolts raise the motor high enough to slip the mount out towards the front of the car right over the CV joint boot. Its a really tight squeeze getting that mount out over the CV boot but it worked for me and i didn't need to jack my motor 10ft in the air. That may be the obvious way to do it but figured anything might help.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

What would you recommend for a ~500whp VRT Corrado that does some drag racing and auto-x. But I also like to be able to drive it where ever and not feel like I got in a bar fight. 

I have some mounts that are equal to your .5's now. Wondering what would be a better fit the stage 1 or 2's. Also in MD so its warm 8 months out of the year. Car is not daily driven ~5000-6000 miles a year max on it. Leaning towards the stage 2.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

thecorradokid24 said:


> What would you recommend for a ~500whp VRT Corrado that does some drag racing and auto-x. But I also like to be able to drive it where ever and not feel like I got in a bar fight.
> 
> I have some mounts that are equal to your .5's now. Wondering what would be a better fit the stage 1 or 2's. Also in MD so its warm 8 months out of the year. Car is not daily driven ~5000-6000 miles a year max on it. Leaning towards the stage 2.


Due to the fact it is only driven intermittently I would recommend the stg II inserts. You will have a bit of added performance over the stg I's.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

black forest ind said:


> Due to the fact it is only driven intermittently I would recommend the stg II inserts. You will have a bit of added performance over the stg I's.


Just placed the order for a stage 2 kit for myself and a stealth kit for a friend. 

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

thecorradokid24 said:


> Just placed the order for a stage 2 kit for myself and a stealth kit for a friend.
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup: Thanks for the support.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

black forest ind said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Thanks for the support.


Got them yesterday, thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## mekadon (Apr 17, 2007)

corrado vr6 crossmember bushings any upgrades for them available, if not when?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

mekadon said:


> corrado vr6 crossmember bushings any upgrades for them available, if not when?


No, we just carry replacement bushings.

http://yhst-1918367471896.stores.yahoo.net/mk2cosubu.html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Promotion has ended.


----------



## [email protected]kforest (Aug 18, 2011)

Hurry, sale ends Nov 5th!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## 98GTI_VR6 (Jan 21, 2011)

*.5's*

i have .5's they are awsome they don't vibrate the car at all and gets rid of the swiss cheese crappy mounts that have way too much play i could litteraly rock my motor around by pushing on it at the corners to me .5's are the mounts that the factory should have put in instead ....perfect for a DD 
only positives to say about them...no negatives


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

98GTI_VR6 said:


> i have .5's they are awsome they don't vibrate the car at all and gets rid of the swiss cheese crappy mounts that have way too much play i could litteraly rock my motor around by pushing on it at the corners to me .5's are the mounts that the factory should have put in instead ....perfect for a DD
> only positives to say about them...no negatives


Thanks for the feedback, :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## mtn_dub (Jun 23, 2009)

gonna be ordering .5 motor mounts and a few other things!


----------



## pet[email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

mtn_dub said:


> gonna be ordering .5 motor mounts and a few other things!


Excellent. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the Black Friday orders everyone! Promo has ended!
We received hundreds of orders and are doing our best to ship them promptly.
Please understand there may be a delay on some orders.
Check your 'Order Status' link provided in your original e-mail receipt.
Thanks!


----------



## 98GTI_VR6 (Jan 21, 2011)

*i want to order*

i want to order a light weight flywheel and sachs oem clutch kit for my vr6 gti 98'
can you give me a hook up?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

98GTI_VR6 said:


> i want to order a light weight flywheel and sachs oem clutch kit for my vr6 gti 98'
> can you give me a hook up?


VR6 Transmission and Driveline products can be found here.
All prices are current.


----------



## 98GTI_VR6 (Jan 21, 2011)

*i like the stuff but.....*

i want a lighter flywheel like the autotech 10lb flywheel matched with the sachs power clutch or a spec stg. 1 clutch kit


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

98GTI_VR6 said:


> i want a lighter flywheel like the autotech 10lb flywheel matched with the sachs power clutch or a spec stg. 1 clutch kit


All VR6 Driveline/Transmission products that we currently carry are on our website.
We do not offer a 10lb flywheel for your VR6. The Eurospec flywheels we carry are 13.8lbs.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Friday Video Bump..

Essen Motorshow- Germany 2011 from Black Forest on Vimeo.


Full Essen Coverage Here


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*Holiday Promotion Has Expired*













Donate by clicking HERE


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Holidays! :snowcool:


----------



## VW_Calvin (May 8, 2008)

I want to buy the Stage 1 mounts and a 42DD test pipe but I live in Canada. How do I make an order?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

VW_Calvin said:


> I want to buy the Stage 1 mounts and a 42DD test pipe but I live in Canada. How do I make an order?


All Canadian motor mount sales are directed to CTSTurbo - a longtime BFI distributor. 
Moreover, our New Years Sale is limited to domestic online sales.
Please check out CTSTurbo and don't hesitate to contact us with any additional questions you may have in the future.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our New Year Promotion has ended. Thanks for everyone's orders! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the







's on Facebook everyone!
A winner of our contest will be chosen today and contacted via Facebook. Check your inboxes!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

eace:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

No more koozies!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Show Season Kick-Off Sale has ended.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our Waterfest promotion has expired. Thanks for all the orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

No more sunglasses. Thanks for the orders everyone!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our H2O Promotion has ended!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Our XMas Shipping Promotion has ended!


----------



## xkicksz (Jul 10, 2009)

im in the process of bulding my vr. I just picked up some stage 2 motor mounts just wondering how bad is the vibrations ? as a daily driver over some .5 mounts ?. I have both just really deciding on which to use, i want some vibration but not to much. thank you for your response.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

xkicksz said:


> im in the process of bulding my vr. I just picked up some stage 2 motor mounts just wondering how bad is the vibrations ? as a daily driver over some .5 mounts ?. I have both just really deciding on which to use, i want some vibration but not to much. thank you for your response.


We recommend Stage 1 mounts for modified VR6 vehicles. Stage .5 would work as well, but Stage 1 works best.

Stage 2 is considerably stiffer then both Stage .5 or Stage 1. Here's how we advertise them on our website:
_If you drag race or are after total performance, then the Stage II is for you. If you are concerned about vibration, then the Stage I, or .5 are a better choice._

In a nutshell, Stage 2 mounts are only for the most hardcore applications.


----------



## xkicksz (Jul 10, 2009)

Installed stage 2 mounts on my Vr build I love em .. Stage 2 FTW


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

xkicksz said:


> Installed stage 2 mounts on my Vr build I love em .. Stage 2 FTW


Glad you like 'em! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## brendan849 (May 4, 2012)

I.was looking into getting some of these but wondering which are best to get the oil pan level with subframe


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

brendan849 said:


> I.was looking into getting some of these but wondering which are best to get the oil pan level with subframe


Your 12v VR6 will respond best to Stage .5 or Stage 1 inserts. 
I would suggest .5 if you're not making a ton of power, or you don't want your car to feel like a racecar.
Our motor mounts will raise your engine back to its original height -- the stock mounts on your car are surely worn out to the point of the engine sagging and sitting lower then normal.


----------



## Fabriccio (May 30, 2010)

BFI, Any word special black Friday deals?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Fabriccio said:


> BFI, Any word special black Friday deals?


You're way early.. Check back with us the week of Black Friday.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*promotion expired*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## cabby85 (Feb 28, 2009)

installed my new stage .5 mounts over the weekend. I love them!



brendan849 said:


> I.was looking into getting some of these but wondering which are best to get the oil pan level with subframe


here's a pic of the factory rear passenger mount and my car before and after the .5 mounts, 3/8" engine spacers, and R32 oil pan


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

cabby85 said:


> installed my new stage .5 mounts over the weekend. I love them!


Great comparison shots! Thanks for your feedback! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

*promotion expired*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

​


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)




----------

